# transfer vehicle from one state to other - suggestion needed



## iinfi (Aug 13, 2011)

hi all ...
i need some help here... 
i want to bring my bike which is registered in Navi Mumbai (Maharashtra) to Bangalore for my use... its registered in my name..
do i need to change the registration from MH to KA? or can i ride it here with MH registration by paying just the road tax?
where can i get correct info? 

thanks


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 13, 2011)

^ I think you can just pay the road tax in KA, get the NOC from your parent state (MH) and get a PUC done once you reach KA. Carry the NOC & road tax receipt with you at all times (store it under your vehicle's seat). Changing the reg. no. is not necessary, AFAIK.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 13, 2011)

iinfi said:


> hi all ...
> i need some help here...
> i want to bring my bike which is registered in Navi Mumbai (Maharashtra) to Bangalore for my use... its registered in my name..
> do i need to change the registration from MH to KA? or can i ride it here with MH registration by paying just the road tax?
> ...



This has to be done in accordance of section 46 and section 47 Motor Vehicles Act 1988.

*Section 46 - Effectiveness in India of registration.*
Subject to the provisions of section 47, a motor vehicle registered in accordance with this Chapter in any State shall not require to be registered elsewhere in India and a certificate of registration issued or in force under this Act in respect of such vehicle shall be effective throughout India.


*Section 47 -Assignment of new registration mark on removal to another State.*
(1) When a motor vehicle registered in one State has been kept in another State, for a *period exceeding twelve months*, the owner of the vehicle shall, within such period and in such form containing such particulars as may be prescribed by the Central Government, apply to the registering authority, within whose jurisdiction the vehicle then is, for the assignment of a new registration mark and shall present the certificate of registration to that registering authority:



Provided that an application under this sub-section shall be accompanied-



(i) by the no objection certificate obtained under section 48, or



(ii) in a case where no such certificate has been obtained, by-



(a) the receipt obtained under sub-section (2) of section 48; or



(b) the postal acknowledgment received by the owner of the vehicle if he has sent an application in this behalf by registered post acknowledgment due to the registering authority referred to in section 48,



together with a declaration that he has not received any communication from such authority refusing to grant such certificate or requiring him to comply with any direction subject to which such certificate may be granted:

Provided further that, in a case where a motor vehicle is held under a hire-purchase, lease or hypothecation agreement, an application under this subsection shall be accompanied by a no objection certificate from the person with whom such agreement has been entered into, and the provisions of section 51, so far as may be, regarding obtaining of such certificate from the person with whom such agreement has been entered into, shall apply.



(2) The registering authority, to which application is made under sub-section (1), shall after making such verification, as it thinks fit, of the returns, if any, received under section 62, assign the vehicle a registration mark as specified in sub-section (6) of section 41 to be displayed and shown thereafter on the vehicle and shall enter the mark upon the certificate of registration before returning it to the applicant and shall, in communication with the registering authority by whom the vehicle was previously registered, arrange for the transfer of the registration of the vehicle from the records of that registering authority to its own records.



(3) Where a motor vehicle is held under a hire-purchase or lease or hypothecation agreement, the registering authority shall, after assigning the vehicle a registration mark under sub-section (2), inform the person whose name has been specified in the certificate of registration as the person with whom the registered owner has entered into the hire-purchase or lease or hypothecation agreement (by sending to such person a notice by registered post acknowledgment due at the address of such person entered in the certificate of registration the fact of assignment of the said registration mark).



(4) A State Government may make rules under section 65 requiring the owner of a motor vehicle not registered within the State, which is brought into or is for the time being in the State, to furnish to the prescribed authority in the State such information with respect to the motor vehicle and its registration as may be prescribed.



(5) If the owner fails to make an application under sub-section (1) within the period prescribed, the registering authority may, having regard to the circumstances of the case, require the owner to pay, in lieu of any action that may be taken against him under section 177, such amount not exceeding one hundred rupees as may be prescribed under sub-section (7):



Provided that action under section 177 shall be taken against the owner where the owner fails to pay the said amount.



(6) Where the owner has paid the amount under sub-section (5), no action shall be taken against him under section 177.



(7) For the purposes of sub-section (5), the State Government may prescribe different amounts having regard to the period of delay on the part of the owner in making an application under sub-section (1).


----------



## iinfi (Aug 13, 2011)

@klaw:
hey thanks for ur reply ...
where can i get an NOC from? RTO or police?

@eagle_y2j
thanks for the detailed response ... my bike is still under hypothecation stamp ..though the loan period is over .. i v to get behind HDFC bank to give me a letter so that i can remove it from the rc book. how can that be done with the RC book now in smart card format?

further i dont have a address proof in bangalore. how can i register a vehicle here


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 13, 2011)

iinfi said:


> hey thanks for ur reply ...
> where can i get an NOC from? RTO or police?



RTO of present no.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 13, 2011)

Go to the local RTO they wil get your work done.


----------



## astroutkarsh (Aug 16, 2011)

Steps for you w.r.t. RTO Rules
1. Get the letters from HDFC for all your Payments & no Dues etc and submit to Navi Mumbai RTO & get vehicle's RC Book (Smart Card) transferred to your name. Transferring Name over Smart Card is possible or else you will get new Smart Card for RC Book. 
2. Get NOC from Navi Mumbai RTO to use Vehicle in B'lore. 
3. Show Smart Card (RC) & NOC to your Local RTO in B'lore & get it registered if you are going to stay in B'lore for more that 12 months. Address Proof is required & you can use Registered Agreement (Rent). You can get details about this at Local RTO office in B'lore.
If you are not staying in B'lore for more than 12 months, you will need a NOC from B'lore RTO.
Avoid Agents if possible.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 16, 2011)

All the above replies are most helpful and please do not think that I am trying to discourage you and/or asking you to break any laws but getting your vehicle registered in Karnataka is tough cookie to bite. Not only road tax is highest in this state but the main problem is red-tape bureaucracy and corrupt officials.

Many of my friends and colleagues (who live in AP, Kerala or TN) haven't paid the road tax. Whenever they visit their native and come back they carry the toll-tax receipts and/or petrol receipts and show it to the policemen saying they have just shifted to Karnataka. If policeman insists on fine they still save a lot of money. Moreover the traffic department is so corrupt that they will give you fake receipts and keep all the money in their pocket.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks for all your suggestions and responses ... am thinking wat to do.
I dont have any address proof here. Big problem! Staying with some relatives so cant get any rent agreement.


----------



## astroutkarsh (Aug 17, 2011)

iinfi said:


> thanks for all your suggestions and responses ... am thinking wat to do.
> I dont have any address proof here. Big problem! Staying with some relatives so cant get any rent agreement.


Affidavit from your Relative (Flat Owner) & letter from your Company / Institute will solve your Address issue.
Just check Affidavit value required by B'lore RTO (Its between Rs.100/- to Rs.500/- & differ State to State) + Court Fee Stamp.
If you are going to stay in B'lore for more than a year or two, do it in all legal ways (Insurance Companies, Claims etc).


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2011)

can't you just drive the vehicle from Mumbai to Bangalore?  and then keep on using it??

I don't think there is any kind of such trouble involved if you move in from Haryana to Delhi or vice versa??


----------



## Nemes!s (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm driving my Nagpur(Maharastra) registered bike in Bangalore since last 3 years without any problem. of course without paying any road tax and PUC.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 18, 2011)

hi all .. thanks for your responses again .. 
I don't want any hassles later. hence i prefer to go legal way.



astroutkarsh said:


> Affidavit from your Relative (Flat Owner) & letter from your Company / Institute will solve your Address issue.
> Just check Affidavit value required by B'lore RTO (Its between Rs.100/- to Rs.500/- & differ State to State) + Court Fee Stamp.
> If you are going to stay in B'lore for more than a year or two, do it in all legal ways (Insurance Companies, Claims etc).



i will check this...thanks for your input


----------



## PraKs (Aug 19, 2011)

Just pay the road tax in Karnataka. for a bike around 1500 Rs.

Take the receipt & cops will not say anything. Drive carefree.

No need for any PUC or number plate change.


----------

